# Battery/Electrical Problem



## kenyon (Jan 10, 2011)

I attempted to start my Iseki TS 1610 this afternoon and the battery seemed as if it had been discharged. It was so weak that the headlamps would not light. What is puzzling me is that I just started it a few days ago with no problem. The key was in the "off" position so there should not have been an issue there. I attempted to give it a jump but that did not provide enough juice get it to crank.

On a previous thread I had read of someone cautioning about turning the key to the off position prior to killing the engine. I can't find the thread now. It happens that I accidentally did this the last time I started it. Can anyone tell me whether or not I have royally screwed something up in my electrical system?

Thanks,

Kenyon Jones
Dallas, GA


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like the battery has a few dead cells discharging the power.


----------



## kenyon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks wjjones. The battery that is presently in the tractor is a Deka 70. Do you know of a less expensive cross that can be used for a replacement? Perhaps something that WalMart carries?

Thanks,

Kenyon


----------

